# How about real meat for a 2lb 9wk old puppy?



## Vita (Sep 23, 2017)

I pick up my my pup next weekend. She's almost 2lbs and will be 9 weeks old. The breeder has her on Royal Canin. I've read mixed thoughts here and elsewhere about this brand. 

So, what is the hands down absolute best dry puppy dog food favorite for toy puppies? 

In the wild, dogs eat meat. So I wondered about this. She's so tiny that mixing in cooked ground beef, chicken, fish, etc wouldn't cost much, even when she's grown when she'll probably weigh 5lbs. I fed my last poodle 13 years ago meat with a super market brand and he seemed fine, but he was 3 or 4 months old so his digestive system was more mature when I got him. 

Any opinions, pros or cons? Thanks!


----------



## Vita (Sep 23, 2017)

I just 'discovered' DogFoodAdvisor.com from a post by lily cd re (thanks!) and Smucker's Natural peanut butter from Asta's Mom (thanks!) and these are a help. 

I still wonder about cooked meat at this age, and I also wonder if the hormones found in beef is bad for such a young puppy. Also what about eggs? Any thoughts anyone?


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Buck is a Spoo, and his breeder sent him home with a half kibble, half raw (chicken neck) diet. I was freaked out at first, but the raw component keeps his teeth Hollywood white, and has an added benefit of smaller stools. A toy can manage a chicken neck or a wing. Search previous posts, fjm and Lily CD have written about diet and balanced home cooking. Per my breeder, I keep the same old same old kibble interesting with different toppings, usually a protein smidgeon from last night’s dinner.


----------



## Coldbrew (Jun 17, 2015)

In the wild, dogs definitely do eat meat! 

they eat raw meat, however, not cooked. puppies can be weaned from their mothers onto raw diets, and do absolutely fantastic. 

It is very important that puppies have well-balanced diets, so if you plan on varying from a nutritionally complete kibble, I would VERY strongly suggest checking with a canine nutritionist (not just your regular vet).

If you’re interested in learning more about a raw diet, i’d be glad to share some resources. My two standards eat a primarily kibble diet, but I supplement with raw chicken, beef, goat, and eggs.

also, adding in eggs to your pup’s diet is absolutely fine! i’m unfamiliar with toy size dogs so i don’t feel comfortable giving serving-size information, but i know we have a few raw feeders with smaller dogs here at PF. Hopefully they can chime in!


----------



## Vita (Sep 23, 2017)

Coldbrew (and others), thank you, and what's your favorite kibble for your dogs?


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

You can definitely change your puppies diet to a food you feel more comfortable feeding after doing thorough research.

Do it very slowly - some dogs digestive tracts are very sensitive to change leading to throwing up, diarrhea etc. Given your puppy is a tiny toy, you have to be certain that it is eating well and gaining weight. I would wait till your puppy is a little larger before switching the diet, and then do it slowly - maybe starting with 90% of the kibble from the breeder and 10% the new food - and slowly up the percentage until you are only feeding the new diet.


----------



## asuk (Jan 6, 2017)

milo was weaned to a raw diet at his breeder's. no issues with raw.variety is key. he also eats kibble, primarily so that when i have to board him, he will still eat.

when you bring your puppy home, expect him not wanting to eat for a while and a bit stressed. i'd stick to the breeders food for a few days until he is comfortable before thinking of switching.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I feed my toys raw/home cooked food. It is important to get the phosphorus/calcium balance right, and to ensure all the nutrients are included, which is not always easy when feeding raw in the tiny quantities a small puppy will need. Think of a tummy the size of a walnut... There is a lot of bone in even half a chicken wing, and his stomach won't be primed to digest it. Too much bone can lead to constipation and even blockages. 

If you choose to prepare his food yourself I would cook it until he is rather larger and more robust. I would wait a week or two, until the first shock of the move is over, and then start by adding a little of the meat you buy for yourself to his kibble. Cook it in plain water without salt, to make a topper and flavoured broth to moisten the kibble. If he likes it, you will need to think about ensuring a balanced diet before replacing more than around 15-20% of the kibble.

The basic principles are a balance of 80% muscle meat, 10% bone, 10% organ meat (of which around half should be liver, preferably beef liver). If you don't feed bone, you will need to add another calcium source - ground eggshell in the proportion of 1 teaspoonful per kilo/.5 teaspoonful per pound of meat is useful here. You should feed a range of proteins, including oily fish and eggs, as well as different meats. There is a lot of debate around whether or not to feed vegetables - I find they help to keep my dogs from getting constipated, so cook them in with the meat until very soft. I have found the information at DogAware.com: Diet & Health Info for Man's Best Friend very helpful.


----------



## PrettyPartis (Sep 5, 2017)

Mfmst said:


> Buck is a Spoo, and his breeder sent him home with a half kibble, half raw (chicken neck) diet. I was freaked out at first, but the raw component keeps his teeth Hollywood white, and has an added benefit of smaller stools. A toy can manage a chicken neck or a wing. Search previous posts, fjm and Lily CD have written about diet and balanced home cooking. Per my breeder, I keep the same old same old kibble interesting with different toppings, usually a protein smidgeon from last night’s dinner.


I'm just curious about the raw chicken necks which is mostly a bone. I've always thought chicken bones were not good for your dog?


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

PrettyPartis said:


> I'm just curious about the raw chicken necks which is mostly a bone. I've always thought chicken bones were not good for your dog?


Only if they are cooked............and that goes for most bones! Raw bones are softer and chewable! The only no no to raw bones is to avoid any weight bearing bones ( as in beef lamb, goat, etc. leg bones) as dogs can break teeth on them because they ARE too hard! There are many raw feeding sites that can advise you!


----------



## Coldbrew (Jun 17, 2015)

PrettyPartis said:


> I'm just curious about the raw chicken necks which is mostly a bone. I've always thought chicken bones were not good for your dog?


Cooked poultry bones are very dangerous for dogs. Cooking causes those already hollow bird bones to become brittle, and they can be deadly when ingested as they will break into shards. 

Raw chicken bone, on the other hand is safe for dogs to consume. It is less brittle and prone to breaking into needlelike points that can puncture the intestines. 



Vita said:


> Coldbrew (and others), thank you, and what's your favorite kibble for your dogs?


I’m just now seeing this many months later, but I feed EVO Red Meat as a kibble.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Cooked chicken bones can be a hazard. They’re soft and may splinter. The raw necks are a crunch fest/tooth brush and when Buck was adjusting to his brand new home, the only food he would reliably eat. I’m a convert to adding a bit of raw and crunchy


----------

